# ANY ZENITH POCKET WATCH FANS OUT THERE?



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

I CAME ACROSS A ZENITH POCKET WATCH I HAVE HAD FOR QUITE SOME TIME JUST NEVER HAD THE TIME TO SORT IT.

IT IS MISSING THE BEZEL & CRYSTAL THE INNER EDGE WHERE THE BEZEL ATTACHES MEASURES ABOUT 46mm - THE OUTSIDE EDGE WOULD BE ABOUT 48.5mm

ARE THERE ANY COLLECTORS ON TWF WHO MIGHT HAVE SPARE PARTS OR CAN SUGGEST WHERE TO LOOK?

NEEDS HANDS TO I GUESS BUT THE BEZEL IS THE MOST IMPORTANT THING.

CHEERS,

ROD


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

I haven't searched Cousins for anything but wristwatch parts, have you had a look there? Worth a look, unless you have already?


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

Didn't see anything there.


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

MOVEMENT IS MARKED 177-T BUT NO SERIAL NUMBER THAT I CAN SEE.


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Roddyjb said:


> Didn't see anything there.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Bezel will have to be made from scratch i'm afraid


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

I guess it will never have a bezel then as I certainly couldn't make one...


----------



## Galimbe (Nov 20, 2016)

Please, show movement, after that, maybe, You can receve some ...

Maybe You can look on watchesulike.


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

Some pics. It is a 177T movement


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

very interesting, i think i have one


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

vinn said:


> very interesting, i think i have one


 By that I assume you mean you think you have the same watch, & not just a bezel ... :huh:


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

its a German military pocket watch, ill post it in the gallery when i find it.


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

vinn said:


> its a German military pocket watch, ill post it in the gallery when i find it.


 I figured that you having a bezel for mine as too much to hope for... 

Look forward to seeing pics of yours!


----------



## Timemachine.fi (Mar 30, 2017)

Zenith pocket watches has very nice quality movements and classical way their are very beautiful.


----------



## animalone (Apr 11, 2017)

I do regret giving this one away in a trade a while back 

http://[IMG alt="50KxMQMh.jpg"]http://i.imgur.com/50KxMQMh.jpg[/IMG]


----------

